

Snapgoods: Like Zipcar for Gadgets - biggitybones
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/07/26/snapgoods-like-zipcar-for-gadgets/

======
d4ft
I like these lending sites, but as a newly minted lawyer, I keep hearing "What
If" sirens in the back of my head. I understand you only lend to trusted
people, but what if trusted person returns the good in not-so-good-but-not-
terrible shape. The lender keeps the security deposit, the borrower thinks he
shouldn't have, do we then go to litigation? Do we trust the good will of
people or some kind of community-based reputation? I think this could
certainly get a little dicey if it ended up being popular, especially in edge
cases like the one above.

